# READ THIS: Potential CURE.



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes - I am new to this forum.
Yes - I am going to be promoting something that has helped me immensely overcome dp.

Disclaimer:

The method I am going to share with you is simple. The method I'm sharing with you also has no scientific basis, from what I understand. Also, many of you will have tried a version of this process, but for whatever reason, based on my experience this has helped immensely to the point where I may already be back to normal or only have a few more episodes to endure. This is not a distraction technique. And this does not require you to move on with your life. This is to deal with any anxiety you feel about your experience or that you feel may have triggered your experience. I also realize that some people on this board may be suffering from dp as a disorder and not a symptom of anxiety. I am not aware of what causes the disorder versus the symptom. I've heard conflicting perspectives. So, it's a possible that this may not work for you. My case revolves around panic induced dp.

My story in brief:

I first experienced dr in high school after smoking pot for the second time, the first time I did not get high. I was hanging out with some friends, as the story typically goes, I took one drag (literally) and entered the terrifying world of dr. I can not say I had any real symptoms of dp, more so just an experience of people and things around me not seeming right, and feeling locked into this hell that came out of nowhere. After coming down from my high later on that night I proceeded to have dr infused panic attacks until I felt so traumatized that I sunk into the depths of dr 24/7. Initially, since it was the only program at the time I could find, I used the Linden Method to overcome dr. I don't remember how long it took. My memory is bad, but probably somewhere around a year or less, with a relapse or two that didn't last as long. The Linden Method does work, but it's difficult. The key I discovered is to never ever look for the line between being derealized and normal ever. You have to make a promise to yourself that you can't check in. You just have to keep living your life and honestly distract yourself 24/7 until you are no longer focusing on the dr and it slips away. This was difficult, but it was all I had at the time. Meeting my my first girlfriend and recording music were two things that helped to distract me during these awful times. I don't know what it felt like to recover because I was looking for the day that I would recover, I was just living my life. I think that is the key with the method. You can't ever check. After, recovering (whenever that was) I would have panic attack whenever I feel asleep on my back all the way up until now. I'm 28 years old. I must have been 16 when I first got dr. These panic attacks, however bad, I make it through by going on walks and telling myself that they would go away. I would also breathing out longer than I would breath in (as long out as I could, and about half as short in) until I would calm down enough. I'd than distract myself and however weird I felt I would tell myself it doesn't make sense now because it's dream-logic. Sometimes I'd wake up with an idea that didn't make sense and I felt like my brain was broken. When the panic went away so would my inability to comprehend this idea go away too. Recently, last week, I entered dr again for about a week. It came after 2 or 3 severe panic attacks I experienced out on the road driving. I drive 3 days of the week for a company and I've been waking up so tired that I started to drink coffee. The coffee would give me shortness of breath and I've also been super stressed, so for whatever reason I had the worst panic attack I've ever had in my life. I would say it was my first experience of more of a dp feeling where it felt like my reality was going to flash off or that I was going to disappear at any moment. Pretty scary but being used to dr panic attacks I just rode it out and knew that at some point it'd be over if I just let it take it's course. Now that I have come back to normal I realize how much dr/dp are a normal part of life, especially for us deep thinkers. I spend most of my time in a mild form of dp but it's comfortable because you just tune out. This panic attack was not comfortable. It had new symptoms I'd never experienced before and I felt so uncomfortable in my skin that I was ready to go to the emergency room and ask them to give me something to pass out. I'm not sure at which point but after about 2 panic attacks the following days I entered dp 24/7. Too much stress, not enough sleep, eating like shit, drinking beer for 4 days straight, smoking a lot of pot, and drinking coffee, and never having breakfast, and potentially enough protein in my diet all proceeded this. I never thought I'd ever enter dp again 24/7 and that frustrated me so much. Also, with dp you never know how long it's going to take to get out. I was also afraid of the very new symptoms, in particular, feeling like I was going to disappear and reality having a sort of 1 second delay or almost as if things around me would move differently, like a slightly different speed that my mind wasn't caught up on.

My sense:

I cannot promise that this will work for you. I am not even saying that I have fully recovered this bout yet because after feeling well two night ago I had a rough day yesterday, but last night and today I have felt fine. I think the bright light from outside is what triggers me. And that would relate to when I first started having these attacks. At least things are looking fine now and if my brain needs to refresh a little more and I have an episode or 2 I will be able to handle them now knowing that there is an exit point on the other side. It's easier to go through an attack when you know you'll get out on the other side. this why distraction and the true sense is about committing to life and actual letting the dr/dp pass. I know when I have had attacks in the last few years that I was able to move through them because I knew they wouldn't last long at all and I could go about my day however strange but not terrorized. The difference with people with long-standing dp/dr must be that it takes longer for the dr/dp to go away and this is just troublesome to the point that trust's reward isn't immediately delivered plus your thinking is overrun by treacherous thoughts. This is why I believe people who make it through dp/dr don't come on forums to talk about how they've recovered. It's almost as if a light is switched when you come back to 'normal'. It's as hard to get back into the state of mind of feeling dr/dp'd as it is to remember what being 'normal' is when you are dr/dp'd. The best way for me to look at being dr/dp'd from the outside is to relate it to being high. I cannot fully remember exactly what it's like to be high unless I'm high because my brain chemistry is different. It's just not possible. So people who recover often just go back to living their lives as normal again. Trust me, after the first time I got over dr I still had social anxiety and low self-esteem and discovered that only after researching anxiety for so long. This probably had a lot to do with why I got dr because of the stress I endured during my high school years every day with this problem. So, it is not like life becomes a miracle after you get back out. It just feels normal. You no longer have to think about how to get out of dr or dp and that's just it. Obviously, you will have some sort of strength that you didn't have prior as a result of pushing through and staying strong through the worst nightmare, but other than that you could honestly go back to be depressed and doing nothing with your life, forgetting about dp/dr completely. Or, at least enough that it no longer takes up most of your thinking.

The technique:

So, a lot of you may get angry that the technique I am posting seems new agey or unscientific or a scam. My response to that is fuck you. And I seriously mean that in the nicest way. When I first got dr I went through everything. Yes there are techniques out there that don't work, but I will try anything no matter how wacky as long as I have that small opportunity that it will work for me. Obviously my ability to discern techniques that are probably bullshit has changed over the years having gone through 100s of techniques. But a person who truly doesn't take anything on face value or heresay is a person actually tries something to see if it works for themselves. In fact most of the mythology that this guy talks about surrounded this technique is to meet his market...I don't believe half the shit that comes out of his mouth about why this technique works, or whatever. Seriously, that is all beyond the point if the technique does in fact work for you. If it doesn't I am sorry. Last Tuesday when I was into my 3rd day of dp I was so frustrated that I was going to have to deal with this for another 6 months or however long it took me to distract myself. I was also so upset that this had came back. I felt like there was no true protection against it any longer (and that may be true, although I'm pretty sure I've still continued to use improper thinking even after I overcame it the first time). So, I used this technique. The video I'm giving to you is the technique. It's not my own but he has tons of resources online for free. I apologize if you have come across this before and it didn't work for you or if you are coming across it for the first time and it doesn't work for you. What I did when I had these feelings of frustration is I focused on exactly what I was most afraid of, upset of, and angry at, and I tapped on them. For those of you who have tried eft, I have before too and it didn't work. This, however, is much different. I don't know why. Frankly, I don't fucking care why. It worked for me though. Within 10 minutes I no longer felt frustrated and my symptoms were cut down from 100 percent down to maybe 5 percent. I've used this technique over the past week on every anxious feeling. Even when I got rid of the anxiety my emotional numbness protected me from feeling deeper emotions, so even though I wasn't as anxious any more my brain remained foggy and I felt sensitive to lights and even yesterday I experienced weak short-term memory and a small time delay in my vision, but whenever I got anxious I was able to use this technique and get through it. The last three nights I have felt 99.999% better. This morning I feel pretty amazing. The only other thing I've done is to make sure that I eat lean protein with every meal and snack and a carb before bed for serotonin. I'm going to document the next few days I go through and then post for you guys. I really hope this helps for you and that I as well am finally free from this round of dr/dp. If this doesn't work for you I'm sorry. If you are not even willing to try this for several weeks than I could care less. I realize you are in hell - but you got to keep searching for an answer. Maybe this isn't the one for you, I understand. So, please report back to me if this helps anybody out there. I honestly don't even believe in any of this stuff. I am actually personally a hypnotist by profession and hypnosis has never worked on me for this. Eft I don't even belief in it, but this version of it has worked for me, at least for now. Give it a try tell me what you think. But also, don't expect immediate relieve from your overall experience. I think it truly does take several days or possibly weeks for your body to go back into balance. I've only had this for a little over a week, but I also had a very traumatizing attack or two that sprang me into the hole again. Ask me any questions you have. For all you haters, it's either going to work or it's not going to work for you. I offer no reasons why or why it won't. I'm frankly interested in something if it helps me and for whatever reason this did, placebo or not. The thing is that it's a pretty affective placebo seeing as I could go from a 100 percent panic attack down to 5 - 3 percent. I'd even have moments still feeling dp'd with out any anxiety where I could enjoy it slightly. Obviously still wanting it to pass. Think of this as a way to deal with the anxiety and then still understand that the dp probably has a biological basis that must undo itself in it's own time. Please write to me.

Paul

Here is the technique in it's most basic form:

Remember - see through the bullshit of whatever else he says and the cheese and use it as an experiment, see if it works for you. Use it on your past, use it on your anxiety, use it on your frustration.






He also has a lot of other videos to follow along with.

Best


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Huggy Bear said:


> That's the same stuff. I regard it as snake oil, but it can make you feel better for a short while since you focus on the tapping rather than on your thoughts...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/georgepratt1?feature=results_main


I really don't think Robert Smith is using this as snake oil because he genuinely believes in what he's doing and he does help people get results, but I understand what you're saying. Benny Hinn uses snake oil. Again - I'm just reporting my experience. I've been able to go from absolute terror and panic down to feeling calm and able to deal with the sensations of dp until they began to go away. If this is just a placebo affect than the symptoms should have returned by now. Also, my doubt in this techniques ability to work should have prevented it from creating results for me, especially when I was able to go from being so terrified of falling asleep to tapping on what I was afraid of and being able to get an amazing sleep, anxiety free (mind you, still feeling brain fog that had to pass in it's own time, due to my body rebalancing itself and/or also being so fatigued). If this is just a simple distraction technique - maybe that's all it is, but the results have been dramatic for me. Sometimes sceptics need to be sceptical of their own scepticism or at least put aside their need to be 'right' all the time. Like I said - the way he talks about the technique and why he says it works I all regard as bullshit or at least not important because the result is what matters to me and through this technique I have gotten just that. I sure feel a heck of a lot better now, so I thought I would share. I hope others receive benefit. If you don't, well then ya don't.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

DP_P said:


> What I did when I had these feelings of frustration is I focused on exactly what I was most afraid of, upset of, and angry at, and I tapped on them. For those of you who have tried eft, I have before too and it didn't work. This, however, is much different. I don't know why. Frankly, I don't fucking care why. It worked for me though. Within 10 minutes I no longer felt frustrated and my symptoms were cut down from 100 percent down to maybe 5 percent.
> ....


I have a similar story here, much of my DR and DP were denial and frustration, so I realized that by facing my frustrations and anger and try to put it into something else, usually I'd close my fist tight of breathe deeply. All i know is that I denied myself and reality so much my mind became really good at forgetting things, and now just like overcoming an addiction.
For example I would get upset about something that happened in the morning, and get really down in the evening, and didn't know why, I would just automatically forget but the feeling would stay.

Then I started forcing myself to push it back up and then do something about it and get over it. There is no medicine that can do for you what you can do for yourself, if you're truly engaged you will get there.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

people do use tapping forms for trauma..........dunno about this person in particular but...


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

I forgot to also add that I do believe that thinking plays the biggest role in dp so I am using Dr Freedman's recovery program to change my thinking and prevent future attacks. Even after I got out of dr the first time I was incredibly negative which needs to change. I got the program today. I've already been using the food plan which helped a bit, and now strategies to change my thinking.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Another important factor is to separate your thoughts from yourself and stick to the frame that, no matter what, everything you are experiencing is a result of anxiety, so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Every time you have a thought about Dp/Dr you need to separate that thought from you and then speak to it and say with a mature voice that whatever you are thinking are feeling is a result of anxiety and will change once you change the way you think. Existential thoughts are anxious thoughts too because they start with "what if?" I think I remember a guru answering somebody who asked what the meaning of life is by saying something along the lines of, "if you are happy and are truly enjoying life you don't feel the need to ask the meaning of life. It is only those people who are anxious, and sad, and miserable." People who are truly alive and functioning in their lives may stop to think temporarily what the meaning might be, but they are often to preoccupied to give it any long bouts of thought. The existentialists and the taos come quite close in their philosophies. The only difference is that the Taoists realize the boundaries of the mind, while the existentialists are suffocated by their own minds. There's a quote that goes something along the lines of, "just like the mind can penetrate the body, but the body can't penetrate the mind; intuition penetrates the mind but the mind can't penetrate intuition." What I think this means is that the mind is limited. It has no potential to understand existential questions to go beyond mere logic. Existential thoughts only lead to suffering because their answers lay above the mind. Furthermore, the real meaning of life comes from the meaning you create. That is the true terror, but also where the true fruit of life comes from. Late night ramblings? Maybe. I have fully repersonalized now. I'm just dealing with some depression. I'm also using this book to help with my thinking http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thrive-Changing-Limiting-workbook-Happiness/dp/0956516610

Please feel free to ask me any questions.


----------

